# Leaking basement wall



## AndyT327 (Feb 7, 2008)

I just moved into a new construction home less than 9 months ago.  It is still under warranty.  We had some heavy rains the other night and I noticed water leaking through the poured concrete wall in the basement in 2 places.  1 place was up near the top of the wall where the front porch is.  The other was in the middle of the wall, right in the spot where a different batch of concrete was poured over the other batch.  What kinds of things should I request the builder to do to correct this problem?


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 7, 2008)

You apparaently have a cold joint in the concrete wall - common with poured walls and tough to correct. Have him excavate the exterior, remove the damproofing, open up and clean out the irregualar joint well beyond where it is visable. Blow out the joint and force hydraulic cement into the joint. Clean the wall surface and apply mastic and a flexible patch of the area. Backfill and compact the soil.

When the wall is backfilled, make sure he makes the finished grade slopes to carry surface water away.

Make sure the downspout extension carry water away from the house.

Correct the porch drainage as minimum.

do you have drain tile?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 8, 2008)

mudmixer said:


> You apparaently have a cold joint in the concrete wall - common with poured walls and tough to correct. Have him excavate the exterior, remove the damproofing, open up and clean out the irregualar joint well beyond where it is visable. Blow out the joint and force hydraulic cement into the joint. Clean the wall surface and apply mastic and a flexible patch of the area. Backfill and compact the soil.
> 
> When the wall is backfilled, make sure he makes the finished grade slopes to carry surface water away.
> 
> ...



Great advice...I would just like to add...
One other problem I have run into is structural integrity of the cold joint. It depends on where the joint is, and what that load is behind the wall. 
Is this a 4 foot walk out wall area, or a 9 foot wall which is down-slope of everything above. This makes a big difference in the repairs.
Just covering all the bases before your 1 year is up is a good idea. I don't know your relationship with your builder, but  communication with the builder is under stress right now. 
Keeping it civil but firm, will get better results. Most foundations have issues at some time or another. Lucky your was now.


----------

